# Georgia G2G



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I was wondering who would be up for a Georgia G2G, it would be held in middle Georgia about 45 miles south of Atlanta in Jenkinsburg, Ga. It is about 3 hours 20 mins from Elite Audio Spartanburg, SC, i used that as I just map quest that location so I can drive up to that show next weekend.

Let me know. I was think about a month and a half from now, middle July.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds great, Mark!
What city is it in?


Finally, a chance to meet up with some of the NC/SC guys. 

For the middle of July, July 17th works best for me, if you can make that date happen.



If enough there is enough interest, I might even bring an extra display cable for the ms-8 and people can put mine in their car to see what they think of it.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm open to suggestion on date.

It is in Jenkinsburg, Ga.

post above edited with city info.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks like I'm about 4 hours away. not bad.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

As much as I would LOVE to make that weekend or any weekend in July I just can't. Between The Vinny the weekend before, the Summer Smackdown the weekend of, and the Pottsville Sound Challenge the following weekend I am pretty booked for the entire month of July and ESN is the first weekend in August. My wife isnt going to speak to me for a month...


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Just name the date and I am there. As long as school doesn't get in the way again...


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in, depending on the date. I'll be on vacation July 3-11, and was planning on being in the Atlanta area to visit family either the 3rd and 4th, or the 10th and 11th.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if needed, I could probably do the 11th. wife is off that weekend, but she probably wants a break from me anyway.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> if needed, I could probably do the 11th. wife is off that weekend, but she probably wants a break from me anyway.


She hit that stage where she's horny as hell one minute and hates your guts the next yet?

Anyway Mark I'd drive to Hotlanta for you. It's about 8 hours give or take a lil. Any leads on an upgrade for the drivers I'm running?


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm game. My vote is for the 24th/25th. The 10th or 11th may work too...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ we're gonna have to get to work on your car soon, then!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I will start a new thread soon with a couple of date and you guys can choose which date would work for the majority of us.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just asked Lins. 

I'm game for the 11th or the 17th. Just let me know. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Chris I would follow you down if the dates work out. Anything for Mark; thanks for helping me out.

AH


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I just asked Lins.
> 
> I'm game for the 11th or the 17th. Just let me know. I'm looking forward to it.


I was hoping for a Saturday, since it's a 9 hour drive home.  If it doesn't happen on the 10th, I could postpone the trip to coincide with the meet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

OH! sorry... I meant the 10th.

I keep thinking the 11th because I had the PE tent sale date wrong way back when, and it's still stuck in my head as the 11th.

my bad.


Yea... 10th or 17th would be fine for me.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

papacueball said:


> I was hoping for a Saturday, since it's a 9 hour drive home.  If it doesn't happen on the 10th, I could postpone the trip to coincide with the meet.


12 hours one way for me, but I might be down to make it. Leave on a Thursday, stop in Biloxi that night, to Atlanta the next day, stay the night then the meet on Saturday.

Hell, I might just take a week of vacation and enjoy the scenery. So, I'm a possible; lemme know the dates and I'll try to make it happen.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ we're gonna have to get to work on your car soon, then!


5hr energy    lol
The fun starts tomorrow


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

The 11 of July looks like a good date to me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

8675309 said:


> Chris I would follow you down if the dates work out. Anything for Mark; thanks for helping me out.
> 
> AH


No problem there. Hope you can make it. I'd do just about anything for Mark.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

July 10th is the date. New thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/83196-georgia-g2g-july-10-a.html

I'm going. Curtis, you going?


----------

